# Stanley G7 plane



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Anybody know much about them? I scoping one out and may pick it up. Apparently it has a patent date of 2/17/20. Do you see anything on this one that sends up any red flags? Sorry I don't have more/better pics. These were all the seller had.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, Roger.

The Gage planes were only made for about 20 years meaning there are not that many floating around for parts. Noticeable in the picture is the missing iron and lever cap. It has a damaged tote as well - can be made, but still.

I think a lot of us tool junkies get a bit spoiled by the relative ease which replacement parts can be found for the everyday Stanley / Bailey / Bedrock. 

Unless you have a source already lined up for the parts I'd say pass. Otherwise it may end up being a dust catcher.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Jean. I noticed the blade assembly not being there (didn't know the terminology of the pieces), but I figured they'd be relatively easy to come by since there are so many Stanley planes out there. I didn't realize this one was produced in such limited numbers.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

If anyone has parts it would be this guy.http://www.antique-used-tools.com According to my Stanley "bible" it was made from 1919 to1940.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks, Joe. I stumbled across that site late last night. I think I might still be tempted to pick up that plane if the price stays as low as it is.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

RogerC said:


> Thanks, Joe. I stumbled across that site late last night. I think I might still be tempted to pick up that plane if the price stays as low as it is.


How low is "low?"


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

It's currently at $8 plus shipping


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing: yeah, I'd likely buy it too then. It was likely a parts plane at one point.

Good luck!


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Hi, Roger.
> 
> The Gage planes were only made for about 20 years meaning there are not that many floating around for parts. Noticeable in the picture is the missing iron and lever cap. It has a damaged tote as well - can be made, but still.
> 
> ...


Not sure I have ever heard of a Gage Plane before. Is it a special type of bench plane? How is it different? What does it do?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Check this out.http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?57786-So-tell-me-about-Stanley-Gage-planes and this.http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/museum/stanley_G-6/stanley_G6.html


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The short answer is Gage was a tool co that produced transition planes... Stanley bought them out and manufactured a line of iron planes using the same frog and adjustment mechanism style as Gage had been.

The long answer is: try a google search.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

OK, that covers it.

Thank you both.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Joeb41 said:


> Check this out.http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?57786-So-tell-me-about-Stanley-Gage-planes and this.http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/museum/stanley_G-6/stanley_G6.html


If any of you ever pass through Waterbury and have a hankering for vinyl and old tools, brass city records is worth a stop. Lots of old tools for sale at reasonable prices in good condition and a room full of "weird" tools. And Walt is a character.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Waterbury close to Boston?

I would love to go there someday


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Waterbury is about 130 miles southwest of Boston, it is closer to New York City, 95 miles.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

So it would be on the way up from Kentucky. Great. I might be going up that way next year to see a friend of mine run the Boston Marathon.

Thanks again.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

HandToolGuy said:


> Is Waterbury close to Boston?
> 
> I would love to go there someday


84 runs literally through the center of Waterbury and is on several routes between ny and Boston. It is in the western third of the state. state route 8. Runs north south through the town from Bridgeport and 95. The shop is less than half a mile from the freeway exit. Not exactly a destination city but if you're passing through the shop is worth a pit stop. Also toolsplus, the Internet retailer, is physically located right off the highway there and has good deals on lots of new stuff. 

Incidentally, any of your tools having brass components made before the 60's, there is a very high probability that the brass was made in Waterbury. The mattatuck museum a couple blocks from the shop, which is dedicated to the history of the Waterbury area, has some interesting exhibits on its industrial glory days of yore, including some machinery.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

A G3

Not much time left!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=140875979319&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

firemedic said:


> A G3
> 
> Not much time left!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=140875979319&globalID=EBAY-US


Actually, I saw the big chunka metal missing from that one and chickened out. But there was also a G 4 that I bought. (Like I really needed another smoothing plane) So I am looking forward to seeing how well these guys work. Again, thanks for taking time to answer my question.

I like Stanley Planes a lot, but I also like Siegley planes, so now I am on the hunt for " other brands" that I might not know about but which I might like better than what I have.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

The Sargent equivalent to one of my favorite smoothers. http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/09/08/the-sargent-708/


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is my new G4. Thanks again for all the info, guys.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool, give a run down on performance once you tune it up.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Cool, give a run down on performance once you tune it up.


I promise. I am going to need some patience though; I am tuning up a Stanley/Siegley #6 right now and fixing that bevel is going to keep me busy. I don't think I have EVER seen a plane iron that thick!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:smile: belt sander!


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

firemedic said:


> :smile: belt sander!


Gee, I think I heard of that someplace before. 

I actually have two belt sanders: both Rigid. One is a hand held sander and the other is their combination belt/spindle oscillating sander. I am not sure how I would get either one to put a new bevel on a plane iron. Maybe clamp the hand held one upside down and set it to run without a finger on the trigger?? The oscillating belt sander has the belt running horizontally from right to left and I do not expect that I could use that accurately with my jig...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

You could always free-hand it. At least to close then switch over to paper with the guide.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Pick up an eclipse style jig.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

timetestedtools said:


> Pick up an eclipse style jig.


You mean like this?


----------

